# Remote Sensor Monitor / GPU-Z Shared Memory Update Frequency



## Ganesh_AT (Dec 16, 2013)

I am making using of GPU-Z's shared memory feature in a freeware application that I developed last week:

http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Introducing-Remote-Sensor-Monitor-A-RESTful-Web-Server

In the introductory post, I talk about a client script to record values to a CSV file over the network. It polls for the values via HTTP every second. Even though the call completes within 20 - 100ms, I see that the values from the sensors are repeated 2 (or sometimes 3 times). For HWiNFO, setting the scan interval to a little bit less than 1000 ms helps. However, GPU-Z doesn't seem to have any such feature (or, I am not aware of it). Would it be possible for GPU-Z to have a configurable scan interval?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 18, 2013)

The refresh rate for sensors is 1 second, the shared memory gets updated every 2.5 seconds. Will be fixed in next release


----------



## Ganesh_AT (Dec 18, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> The refresh rate for sensors is 1 second, the shared memory gets updated every 2.5 seconds. Will be fixed in next release



Awesome! That explains the issue I had with my client script (just posted in the shared memory thread).

I would still like to request a configurable scan interval. Thanks once again for the awesome tool!

Best Regards
Ganesh


----------



## Ganesh_AT (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for v0.7.5 ; GPU-Z shared memory polling every 1s over the network works absolutely fine now!


----------

